# Carrying Vitamins and Meds thru Mexico to U.S.



## Tex2Guat (Apr 25, 2015)

We are planning a trip from Guat to the States this year.
We take vitamins regularly. We also have some stomach (Enterovid) and headache pills (Neomelabrina) that we purchase in Guat that are great. They are purchased over the counter, no prescription needed.
Should we have any problems traveling with those?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably no problem at all, but for an authoritative official answer, read the U.S. Customs and Border Patrol list of Prohibited and Restricted Items.


----------

